# any experience with harman kardon drive and play



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

i have an 05 gto and i'm looking at getting a harman kardon drive and play, either the original or the drive and play 2. but i'm reading mixed reviews about them, ranging from, amazing product, to doesn't work at all. anybody here have any experience with them in a gto? how is it to connect? can it be connected rather inconspicuously? how's the sound quality? is there any way to connect it via an aux input in the 05 or do you ahve to use the fm modulator. let me know what you think of them.


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

don't go to the fm it'll sound like crap. Just get an alpine reciever that has and I-pod hook up. I've got one in my goat and my work van...sounds awsome


----------

